# Stone Mine



## lio112 (Dec 19, 2009)

The mine was started in 1800s and finished in 1960. They mined it by digging into the rock and then letting the (substance) collapse under it's own weight. All the surplus or useless rock was then packed into walls called "packwalls". The (substance) was extracted to the surfice. There is still alot down there if you want to explour, altho it is a good idea to know what the dangers are first. Me and James went with an experienced Mine explorer as they are dangerous places.


----------



## crickleymal (Dec 19, 2009)

Some interesting pictures. It might be more interesting if you gave us some clue as to the name or where it was. Stone Mine doesn't really convey much if you see what I mean.


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 19, 2009)

crickleymal said:


> Some interesting pictures. It might be more interesting if you gave us some clue as to the name or where it was. Stone Mine doesn't really convey much if you see what I mean.



I agree with Crickleymal - and what kind of stone exactly?


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 19, 2009)

No don't tell us where it is lets try guessing.I vote for Derbyshire and by the shape and size of the passage I'd go for a limestone mine,over to you godzilla and crickley.


----------



## lio112 (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry I can't tell you where it is, I was taken there by a mate who asked me not to tell. Derbyshire has loads of mines and it's well worth visiting the area.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 20, 2009)

lio112 said:


> Sorry I can't tell you where it is, I was taken there by a mate who asked me not to tell. Derbyshire has loads of mines and it's well worth visiting the area.



Nice shots Liam


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 20, 2009)

Gorgeous pics. Love the third one especially.


----------



## The_Revolution (Dec 21, 2009)

oldscrote said:


> No don't tell us where it is lets try guessing.I vote for Derbyshire and by the shape and size of the passage I'd go for a limestone mine,over to you godzilla and crickley.



Derbyshire, yes. Limestone, sort of, but that's not what was extracted.

I think those boots are well known


----------



## pollen101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Lovely pics, looks a lovely place!

Tin???


----------



## foz101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Not limestone, not tin. somewhere in the middle?


----------



## pollen101 (Dec 21, 2009)

neon????????????


----------



## RichardB (Dec 22, 2009)

It looks like a fine-grained silica-rich microcrystalline, cryptocrystalline or microfibrous sedimentary rock that may contain small fossils to me, but what do I know?


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 22, 2009)

ironstone?

Fluorspar?

kryptonite?


----------



## krela (Dec 22, 2009)

Lead.........


----------



## pollen101 (Dec 22, 2009)

gypsum?????????????


----------



## tommo (Dec 22, 2009)

was it leather that was extracted!! sorry the old boot gave it away 



as for the report it does look a nice and tidy little place have u got any more pics of the place, pic 3 is really nice


----------



## diehardlove (Dec 22, 2009)

I reckon ive been there,yes i have been there 
your secret is safe with me 
all il say is does it have a poison bottle in there and some very large collapsed areas with cellings nearly on the floor in places
nice pics by the way


----------



## RiF (Dec 24, 2009)

Guess this means i cant post the photo's i have of this place, dont want to give away teh place...


----------



## pollen101 (Dec 24, 2009)

get em posted!

I reckon its santas grotto anyway and toys are mined there!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 24, 2009)

Was that one of Santa's elves in the pics?


----------



## pollen101 (Dec 24, 2009)

hahahahahaha yeah yeah yeah!


----------

